# if my husband wants to start his divorce ....



## jennifer22009 (Sep 19, 2009)

i want to know , if my husband start the divorce procedures , in his own country , because we are not from the same nationality how many times it will take him to get our divorce done 
someone can help me ??

thanks


----------

